# PVC Sets



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I am going to try some PVC sets this season; how far from the edge of the pipe do you set the trap? If anyone has any tips or anything else that could be helpful please do post it.


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

place the dog pointing toward the PVC pipe and place the trap just under the lip of the pipe. very good set.

Mike


----------

